# Sony Vegas 10 trouble



## Tyler (Jan 7, 2014)

So for some reason, even after looking up how to change this nothing has worked and I still have black bars. I have my properties set at 1920x1080 resolution which is exactly how it is from my camera I recorded it with, yet it still is not taking up the full screen. If anybody could help me out with this it would be more than appreciated, because It just seems unprofessional to have a video that isnt taking up the entire screen, especially when I have to send this video in to a certain company for a press kit.


----------



## TheFashel12 (Jan 12, 2014)

When you click File then "render as", there is a "Template" drop down menu pick HD 1080 . There are several different templates for 1080 depending on the fps that you shot the video in. I'am not sure if that was helpful, but anyways great song !


----------



## Tyler (Jan 12, 2014)

TheFashel12 said:


> When you click File then "render as", there is a "Template" drop down menu pick HD 1080 . There are several different templates for 1080 depending on the fps that you shot the video in. I'am not sure if that was helpful, but anyways great song !



I think thats what I did but I'll make sure next time and see if it does anything different. And thanks!


----------

